# Is Beach Bum Hedgehogs ACTUALLY a good breeder?



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm bringing 3 hedgehogs up from the USA and looking into getting one or two from Beach Bum Hedgehogs. Before I was very sure about them, but not I'm getting skeptical.

-They ALWAYS have dozens of babies available.
-They don't ask any questions about you before you buy.
-They recommend against using fabric liners.
-They sell "hedgehog safe" products on their website which are dangerous or not recommend. 
Chumba Wheel - Dangerous 
Silent Spinner - Dangerous
Aspen Bedding - Better options but no big deal
Carefresh - No recommend 
OctoPlay - Legs are too small for a hedgehog, they get stuck. 
Water bottles - Can be dangerous
*Spikes Delite Ultra/Pro/Premium* - "A super choice for any hedgehog", "An excellent food", "Most advanced formula of hedgehog food" Need I say more?
Sun Vita Hedgehog Formula - "Outstanding choice for your pet"
Run About Ball - Dangerous/Not recommended


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think many breeders are able to make much of a statement in regards to whether or not they are a good breeder-- that can be very subjective. I have no personal experience with Beach Bum Hedgies, so I can't provide any info one way or another, but I looked over their webpage. I know several very good breeders who almost always have babies available. Maybe not dozens at all times, but a lot of breeders try to have multiple litters at once (that way if one litter gets rejected, they can divide the babies between the other two mamas and they have a better chance of surviving). 
Personally, I feel more comfortable buying from a breeder who is a little picky about who they sell to, but apart from that, there are only one or two things that would concern me.
They don't seem to NOT recommend fleece liners, they just say that is an option. Many pet owners have kept their hedgies on aspen or carefresh without incident-- while fleece is obviously recommended, I also don't consider Carefresh a bad option as long as you toss it first to get rid of excess dust, and your hedgehog doesn't eat it. I don't like aspen because of my own bad experiences with it, but again, others have used it without incident. I don't necessarily think mentioning aspen makes them a bad breeder. Water bottles are another thing that, though crocks are recommended for several reasons and I personally prefer them, I know many people have used without incident. The food is honestly the most concerning to me, just because I would worry about the health of babies who were not getting adequate nutrition from mama or mama's milk. If you will be using these babies for breeding, that is something to consider. There are many wonderful breeders in the US to choose from... if you're not 100% sure that you feel safe using one particular breeder, then I would suggest choosing another, or to continue searching until you find someone you do feel comfortable with. It's really a matter of what your own personal preferences are.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

I have no personal experience with them, but I bet they are USDA licensed. 

Most USDA licensed breeders use a hedgehog diet they can buy in bulk. Spike's Delight is one of the better ones to feed. Many USDA breeders feed it to their hedgies.

They also almost always use beddings that can be bought in bulk, and they either use a watering system or special water bottle.

They do it because of the cost..

Having several litters at once..many breeders have at least two females birthing at the same time. Some breeders may have more. Some try to breed for quality, variety, and a good sized litter (4-6 babies). That being said, they very well could easily have a dozen baby hedgehogs at once, due to two or more females giving birth around the same time.

Do all of the babies get handled? Most of the time yes, they do. Most of the bigger breeders either have the time, because they do this for a living or they hire people to help. This does not mean you won't get a super friendly hedgie, it also doesn't mean that you might not have to spend more time bonding with the hedgie. Each hedgehog is different, and every breeder is different.

I think the difference between a good breeder and bad one, can be blurry sometimes. In the end it depends on what you are wanting in a hedgie.

Hopefully, other members with personal experience with them will reply.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, they are USDA licensed and also US Fish and Wildlife Service licensed...? Not sure what the second one is lol.

I just spoke to a friend/fellow breeder who has purchased 2 hedgies from them, she said they were great to work with and their hedgies are very healthy and well-socialized. She also said that the lady that owns Beach Bum does that as her full time job, just taking care of the animals. She didn't seem to have anything negative to say about them, so there is one experience for you, I'm sure someone else here has more information.


----------



## Justine (May 3, 2012)

I have found BBH to be very kind and accommodating during my dealings with her. I am new to the HH breeding world, and when I initially contacted her, she put me and my partner through a battery of questions before she agreed to sell to us. She has kept us informed and updated over the last several months regarding which hedgies are appropriate for us to choose as breeders. We will have about 5 shipped to Ohio this summer, and I have total confidence that BBH will exceed our expectations. I can verify that she breeds her females in groups so she has foster moms available in the event any babies are rejected. 

I use Spikes delite as primary hedgie food and I don't even buy in bulk yet. I feel it is my best option for healthy hedgies.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Most breaders do not use liners because its not easy with having babys plus its a lot of things to was. I love wood shavings Nd Pefer them. As for a food mix most breeders know not to buy that veal food (NOT ALL). MOST MAKE THEIR OWN MIX OF CAT FOODS.


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

I have never bought a hedgie from BBH but I have talked with Shelly Before and she is a extremely nice person with extremely beautiful hedgehogs, Not only are they beautiful they are well taken care of and healthy. They are licensed with two licenses too. 

-Because they have alot of babies available, doesnt mean that they arent taken care of, granted its hard to do when its just you but Im sure she has help with that.
- Because they dont ask alot of questions before you buy a hedgie is just being polite. They dont feel the need to budge in to your personal business. Not only that but as a hedgehog breeder myself you pretty much get the just of it just from talking to the person. You can tell whether or not they are serious or just looking to waste your time. I dont agree that it is right for breeders to ask 50 questions first and anylize you with stupid questions that dont have anything to do with the hedgehog or does not matter. 
-Recomend using against fabric fibers. I would too, because if the hedgehog chews on and swallows the fabric fibers they can get wrapped around inside the stomache and can die. Also if they get them around their feet or their arms they can lose blood flow and their arm or leg would have to be amputated. So in a sence that is smart.
- And them selling "Dangerous" stuff on their website is a matter of opinion. Every hedgehog is different, if it works for hers then fine, great, and her babies are raised that way all the better, you can make the transisition smoother by giving the hedgie what its had all its life. Somethings dont work for certain hedgies while others it works the best. The stupid "Not Recomended" stuff is created by people who dont get that. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

HedgeQuarters said:


> - Because they dont ask alot of questions before you buy a hedgie is just being polite. They dont feel the need to budge in to your personal business. Not only that but as a hedgehog breeder myself you pretty much get the just of it just from talking to the person. You can tell whether or not they are serious or just looking to waste your time. I dont agree that it is right for breeders to ask 50 questions first and anylize you with stupid questions that dont have anything to do with the hedgehog or does not matter.
> 
> -Recomend using against fabric fibers. I would too, because if the hedgehog chews on and swallows the fabric fibers they can get wrapped around inside the stomache and can die. Also if they get them around their feet or their arms they can lose blood flow and their arm or leg would have to be amputated. So in a sence that is smart.


I need to respectfully disagree with you.

I feel that a good breeder needs to ask questions. A breeder who will sell a hedgehog from asking no questions isn't a good breeder. You have no clue how that hedgehog will be treated or if the new owner knows anything about hedgehogs, or even has the right information. A different breeder that I have a deposit with asked to fill out a questionnaire with about 30-40 questions. None of the questions were stupid/pointless. There was questions were about the caging, wheel, nail cutting, grooming, food, lighting, heating, handling, cleaning, other pets, age, children, etc. All of which *are* important. Who would sell to someone without knowing that they actually are knowledgeable about hedgehogs? IMHO, that's a bad breeder. Because to me, they come off as if they don't care about the hedgehogs.

Fabric liners are the most recommended bedding on this forum, mostly fleece. If a hedgehog chews and swallows pet bedding they could die as well. They would only get strings around their feet or legs if you didn't make the liners properly. If you use no-pill fleece, you are fine. If you use flannel or cotton and sew it, you'll be fine.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

HedgieGirl519 said:


> HedgeQuarters said:
> 
> 
> > - Because they dont ask alot of questions before you buy a hedgie is just being polite. They dont feel the need to budge in to your personal business. Not only that but as a hedgehog breeder myself you pretty much get the just of it just from talking to the person. You can tell whether or not they are serious or just looking to waste your time. I dont agree that it is right for breeders to ask 50 questions first and anylize you with stupid questions that dont have anything to do with the hedgehog or does not matter.
> ...


I disagree as well. A good breeder wants to ensure the person buying one of their babies is knowledgeable about hedgehogs and knows what to expect from a hedgehog. Too many hedgehogs end up in rescue because the owner didn't know enough about hedgehogs and their care before buying.

Liners are the most recommended bedding and not just on this site. Of course breeders cannot use liners with moms and babies, but there is no reason why they can't use liners for the males and for the girls when they aren't pregnant or have babies. I used liners for all my hedgehogs except the expecting girls and new moms. Once babies were weaned, back to liners she went. Liners are only dangerous if they are not made properly.


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

THEY ARE GREAT PLAIN AND SIMPLE! I didn't get my hedgehog from beachbum but Jessica the girl whom is local & has two herself has. Both her hedgehogs have AMAZING coloring/marks & both are awesome to hold.(note both her can do a still position on there backs taught by the breeder from a young age) One has a half mask of which is just so cool looking too. Not to mention both her hedgehogs make my little Pebbles look so small. There healtly is all I should say.....so with this being said..........

Beachbum is a great site/breeder.


----------



## Justine (May 3, 2012)

Besides, WHY would ANYONE call a fellow breeder and peer out on a PUBLIC forum by name? Take it up with the breeder, or in a private conversation amongst peers before making judgements based on loose interpretations of website rhetoric. Calling someone out in a way that could potentially shed negative light on their hobby/work is just disrespectful, harmful, and tactless.....UNLESS you experienced first hand a negative transaction with said breeder. And that did not happen here. 

This is slander at minimum, and nothing a public forum should ever tolerate. :evil:


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Justine said:


> Besides, WHY would ANYONE call a fellow breeder and peer out on a PUBLIC forum by name? Take it up with the breeder, or in a private conversation amongst peers before making judgements based on loose interpretations of website rhetoric. Calling someone out in a way that could potentially shed negative light on their hobby/work is just disrespectful, harmful, and tactless.....UNLESS you experienced first hand a negative transaction with said breeder. And that did not happen here.
> 
> This is slander at minimum, and nothing a public forum should ever tolerate. :evil:


This is not slander... There isn't anything wrong with asking for opinions about a breeder. I simply asked if they were a good breeder or not, and gave my reasons for concern. A public forum is a place for opinions. Almost all of this site is about opinions.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

justine im going to have to disagree

slander is actually making false claims of a derogitory nature agains some one, and none of what was said was that in any way.
Any breeder has to understand that they may end up under scruteny for their practices and people have a right to post an opinion on those practices, 

this can be valuable to a person looking to buy a hedgehog. If no one was ever aloud to question another person practices then 
1 there is no accountablity for the breeder
2 people cannot get information as easily and be mis lead if you were only aloud to post positive things 

i dont have experience with this person, and this is not anything about them but people need to be aloud to questions things and should not be sensored when seeking information and neither should others who wish to share there personal opinions. 

IMO all breeders should ask potential owners questions whether that be on the phone or online, to rule out people who have not done their research or are making the decison to sell a hog on a whim. i belive that was the only "bad" thing said here and its a matter of difference of opinion not that bad, and no where near slander.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a lot of disagreement going on in this thread on a couple different topics, so I'm going to go ahead and close it. I think most people got a chance to voice their opinions and that the OP got some feedback on her question. If anyone feels it should be unlocked feel free to PM me, but for now I think it'd be best to avoid drama and wrap this conversation up.


----------

